# Bed extension



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

When we bought our used Hymer B564, it lacked the extension mattress obviously necessary to make the dinette into a double bed. The dealers obtained it from the previous owner and delivered it to us. However, we can see why it was not in the van. I haven't measured it but I guess that it measures about 6'6" x 12" x 6" with a solid board back. Where is it meant to be stored when not in use? The handbook makes no mention of it. Fortunately we've never needed to use it and so it stays at home, but curiosity has got the better of me.

Puzzled Pard


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Does it store under a bed? Couch? or at the bottom of the wardrobe?
You can normally find somewhere to keep these items.....
Other than that I cannot be of any more help......

Keith


----------

